# 2017 Shallow Sport X3



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2017 Shallow Sport X3 being pushed by a Evinrude 300G2 (286 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is LOADED with the following options and accessories. Garmin 8612 GPS/FF, Standard Horizon VHF Radio w/antenna, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust i-Pilot w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Infinity Bluetooth stereo w/JL Audio speakers & tweeters all throughout, JL Audio amp, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, Evinrude digital rigging, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, extended raised console w/integrated 35gal insulated livewell, livewell cushion w/swing up backrest, buggy top w/fold down arm rests, center console w/tackle trey storage, double pipe burn bar w/fiberglass step, mid-ship cooler basket w/YETI 125, (3) bow insulated boxes, anchor locker, bow casting platform w/LED light bar, (2) 60gal fuel tanks, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Rigged to the Gills, water ready X3. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $89,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

